# need a DTG Fulfillment company



## Gennachkaa

Hello, i am looking for a DTG Fulfillment company in the USA to take my order, print on the shirt and ship out to the customer, i need to integrate it into my site so that the orders go right to the printing company for processing. 
I'm using Gildan t-shirts and Gildan sleeveless shirts with only one print color.
I want to sell my shirts for $15 each. So will need the final price for shirt, printing and shipping to be below that to leave room for profit for me.

Please let me know who can help with this. I already found a company who charges $3 for shirt, $6 for print, and $3-$4 for shipping to customer. wanted to know if there are other companies out there like that which similar pricing, or better.

Thank you!


----------



## ausome tshirts

I can do this for 9.00 a shirt with no touch-up on the artwork. I print dtg so you will get same day turnaround. Let me know if you are interested. My name is Rick. my email is ausometshirts at gmail dot com


----------



## Gennachkaa

ausome tshirts said:


> I can do this for 9.00 a shirt with no touch-up on the artwork. I print dtg so you will get same day turnaround. Let me know if you are interested. My name is Rick. my email is ausometshirts at gmail dot com


Do you have a web site I can visit? Are you a company ?
Thanks


----------



## JuliaGiff

Hey Gennachkaa, http://theprintful.com offers DTG printed Gildan t-shirts and tanks for $11, so that would let you sell at $15, easily. 

Hope this help!


----------



## Dante2004

If you are still looking, send me a PM. And as you asked the other person, yes, we are a company/business with a website and storefront.


----------



## danslave

Are you doing WHITE Gildan shirts, or are we printing with white ink? If you check out teegeniuses.com you can learn more about us, but if you want prints on dark shirts it might be hard to get an out the door price that leaves a lot of room for profit.

My company has 28 years of shipping and doing customer fulfillment both in the US and internationally. You can also contact me via email at [email protected]


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Smckee21

Hello, I can easily help you out with this service. We specialize in DTG POD fulfillment and ship out orders domestically and internationally 6 days per week. Our prices are great too and will be much lower than the ones mentioned above.

Can you e-mail me specifics on your program? I can be reached @ [email protected] or call 215-672-2382 EXT 104

Thanks

Steve


----------

